# startx fails to load any video driver module, usually because of "undefined symbol"



## veryuniquename (May 8, 2021)

I have an intel skylake i5 3.3GHz processor and it used to work with drm-devel-kmod and xorg-minimal.

I have the default generic kernel but I have found that the packages do not work unless build them myself. I have built xorg-minimal and drm-kmod but whenever I try startx it fails to load vesa, scfb and modesetting as autoconfigured.

It finds both my screens but when 

```
LoadModule: "modesetting"
(EE) Failed to load /.../modesetting_drv.so
Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/.../vesa_drv.so: Undefined symbol "glamor_supports_pixmap_import_export"
```


```
LoadModule: "scfb"
Warning cloudn't open module scfb
```

which is to be excepted as I have not done anything for it to be on my system


```
LoadModule: "vesa"
Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so: Undefined symbol "VBEExtendedInit"
```

Previously I did not require any "xf86-dri..." type packets and I hope to keep it that way.

The last error I get is "(EE) No drivers avaible."

How is this even possible?

I have removed xorg-minimal and other related port packets and ran `pkg autoremove && make clean && pkg clean && pkg autoremove && make clean` just to be really sure everything was removed. Then I reinstalled affected ports and the results is the same.

Again it finds the screens but it cannot load any driver modules.


----------



## monwarez (May 8, 2021)

Just out of curiosity, what is the output of
`readelf -s /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so | grep glamor_supports`

Also which RELEASE are you using ?
What drm-kmod version are installed ?
`pkg info -a | grep drm`

Also
`kldstat -v | grep i915`


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 23, 2021)

veryuniquename said:


> … the default generic kernel …



Which version of FreeBSD? 

If 13.0-RELEASE: was this an upgrade?

If an upgrade: from which version, exactly, and how did you perform the upgrade?


----------

